# Cutt off for ratings?



## Sstan (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,
Is the cut off 4.69 ,4.60 or 4.59? I drive in the DFW area. Drove the surge last night and got knocked down. Ugh! Uber educate your patrons!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

As I understand it, below 4.60 for two weeks in a row.

Give it a day or two, it may come back up a bit as not every pax rates right away.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Uber is horrible at educating their customers...Which sucks for us.

I always educate them by letting them know to type in the name of the building they're at if they know it versus dropping a random pin. Half the time they are a good 1/4 to 1/2 mile away with these random pin drops (on busy streets, at least).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Uber is horrible at educating their customers...Which sucks for us.


It does [perform a vacuum-creating action] for us, as they are good at edge-uh-mah-kay-tinn their customers that it is "not necessary to tip", but not too good at eddikaytinn' them about anything else, such as Uber's considering anything less than five stars acceptable.


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

Stay off drunk patrol offer water and phone charger. Ask them the. Perfered route to the destination.. If ratings Coke up I always tell them they
Get a 5 or a 1, so they have the mind set to gve you a five.


----------

